
The Shocking Truth About Jordan Peterson - ardent_uno
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-news-and-politics/262280/jordan-peterson
======
Jun8
This is a surprisingly well-written objective analysis of the Peterson
phenomenon, surprisingly because, unfortunately most popular news outlets,
even _Times_ have become polarized.

